# Forms sent by mail missing, can not afford the cost for new ones.



## Rose97 (10 Jul 2015)

A few days ago I mailed out two forms to the recruiting center in Toronto. One was filled out by my family doctor and the other by my eye doctor. I tracked the delivery with Canada Post and they say it was delivered on July 7th, but when I contacted the recruiting center they said they have not received and I will have to bring in new forms filled out in person. The problem with this for me is that I live over an hour outside of Toronto and there were costs involved to have those forms filled out the first time.

I can not afford the costs of going to Toronto and back, or getting the forms filled out again at this time. Any suggestions for what I can do in this situation?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jul 2015)

Rose97 said:
			
		

> A few days ago I mailed out two forms to the recruiting center in Toronto. One was filled out by my family doctor and the other by my eye doctor. I tracked the delivery with Canada Post and they say it was delivered on July 7th, but when I contacted the recruiting center they said they have not received and I will have to bring in new forms filled out in person. The problem with this for me is that I live over an hour outside of Toronto and there were costs involved to have those forms filled out the first time.
> 
> I can not afford the costs of going to Toronto and back, or getting the forms filled out again at this time. Any suggestions for what I can do in this situation?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



You have a Tracking Number that you can give to them that proves that they have the docs.  Try that.


----------



## Rose97 (10 Jul 2015)

Thank you, I will try that. The recruiter I have been in contact with by email seems pretty adamant they did not receive the forms. Will pressing this issue have a negative effect on my application? Thanks.


----------



## ballz (10 Jul 2015)

Rose97 said:
			
		

> Thank you, I will try that. The recruiter I have been in contact with by email seems pretty adamant they did not receive the forms. Will pressing this issue have a negative effect on my application? Thanks.



It shouldn't, the person gathering your docs shouldn't be sitting on the board that picks candidates. However, I have never worked in recruiting, so hopefully someone will provide a better answer on that.



			
				Rose97 said:
			
		

> A few days ago I mailed out two forms to the recruiting center in Toronto. One was filled out by my family doctor and the other by my eye doctor. I tracked the delivery with Canada Post and they say it was delivered on July 7th, but when I contacted the recruiting center they said they have not received and I will have to bring in new forms filled out in person. The problem with this for me is that I live over an hour outside of Toronto and there were costs involved to have those forms filled out the first time.
> 
> I can not afford the costs of going to Toronto and back, or getting the forms filled out again at this time. Any suggestions for what I can do in this situation?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



There are two good lessons available here for you that you should take on board before joining:

1. Photocopy everything. I keep a file on myself that has a copy of everything. This is a good practice because:

2. Not everyone is checked out, and the machine is not a properly oiled one. Things go missing, much more often than it should, and people don't always accept responsibility for it or even know any better, and they often don't even give you a reasonable solution, sometimes out of ignorance and sometimes out of neglect.


----------



## Rose97 (10 Jul 2015)

Thank you for the tip, I will definitely be making a copy of everything going forward.


----------



## Leeworthy (11 Jul 2015)

I would check your tracking number and if signature was required you should be able to see who signed for the forms. Provide that info to the RC and tell them that so and so signed for the forms. They can then go to that person to find out where they are. If they press the issue that you have to provide new forms and come to the RC to bring them in, then unfortunately you are going to have to bite the bullet and go in. I know money is probably tight, but just think, is it worth it for my future career? Or do I not care that much about it.


----------



## DAA (13 Jul 2015)

Rose97 said:
			
		

> Thank you, I will try that. The recruiter I have been in contact with by email seems pretty adamant they did not receive the forms. Will pressing this issue have a negative effect on my application? Thanks.



Your recruiter probably wouldn't know, as those documents would have been turned over to the Medical Section.  If the medical section doesn't record receiving those documents and if your Recruiter doesn't physically go and ask them, then know one will know for sure.  As mentioned by Leeworthy, you should be able to obtain a name/signature online or through the shipper.

Your best bet, contact your CFRC and ask to speak with the medical section directly.


----------



## Rose97 (13 Jul 2015)

I have been trying to get in contact with them, but unfortunately nobody will answer the phone. 

EDIT: I have been unable to speak with anybody by phone OR email.  ???


----------



## Rose97 (13 Jul 2015)

Just another update... I was sent an email saying that the forms have been received by the medical section and that they are waiting to process them. Thanks for the help everyone, it was after I sent an email asking to contact the medical section


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (13 Jul 2015)

Good luck on your application


----------

